# Beretta 92fs jams and it's really annoying



## jasmine2501 (Oct 10, 2012)

It seems to only like Winchester ammo, and I can fire that all day no problem, but if I try anything else, I get repeated jams. It's almost every shot with Federal and some others I've tried. Problem is I can't find Winchester at most places I shop.

So, what to do? Do I sell this gun and get something more convenient? Can the problem be fixed? Or do I just keep it and only use Winchester? Sorry for such a dumb question but I couldn't find much using the search...


----------



## tommyt (Oct 10, 2012)

How does it jam up? Is the slide closing on a spent case? How many rounds on the pistol? If it has over 5000 rounds on it it may need the extractor be removed and cleaned. Of course the extractor may be damaged. Some ammo as of late is pretty crappy....like federal champion or the value pack type stuff. Remington stuff not great either. If you are using quality full power ammo then it's weird. A 92fs is not a bad pistol and should work. Check your extractor. Is it chipped? What about the ejector? 

What mags are you using? Are they original beretta? Are the springs in correctly? If they are in wrong that can be an issue.


----------



## jasmine2501 (Oct 10, 2012)

It jams various ways but it's all related to the casing not being ejected properly. The Winchester ammo has noticeably more pop. I have only fired about 2000 rounds with this gun, but I bought it used from a local shop here in Denver. It has recently been stripped and cleaned by a gunsmith just in case maybe I was doing it wrong, but it didn't make a difference. I have two magazines but I don't know if they are original... One of them is stamped with a "PB" on the bottom and it says made in Italy, the other one says made in USA but has no other marks. I've never tried to clean them or take them apart, but this problem happened in the first 300 rounds.


----------



## jasmine2501 (Oct 10, 2012)

I can take some macro photos, would that help?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

The "PB" mag is an original, the other, who knows? Does it happen with both mags? Do the casings have marks(cuts, gouges) on them? Are the mags cleaned and lubed? Are you limp wristing, when you are shooting? Have you ever put a stronger recoil spring in?UOTE=jasmine2501;271013]It jams various ways but it's all related to the casing not being ejected properly. The Winchester ammo has noticeably more pop. I have only fired about 2000 rounds with this gun, but I bought it used from a local shop here in Denver. It has recently been stripped and cleaned by a gunsmith just in case maybe I was doing it wrong, but it didn't make a difference. I have two magazines but I don't know if they are original... One of them is stamped with a "PB" on the bottom and it says made in Italy, the other one says made in USA but has no other marks. I've never tried to clean them or take them apart, but this problem happened in the first 300 rounds.[/QUOTE]


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

cheap fix, change the extractor and spring, recoil spring, mag springs, and make sure your mags all say pb on them, then get back to us. What type of recoil spring and guide rod do you have? If it's the older spring and guiderod perhaps the previous owner had a higher power recoil spring in it such as 17, 18, 20 pound spring. Go with the factory original 13 or 14 and 15 will shoot anything.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'll mention one thing that I found with my Beretta 92s (used to own several). Clean is one thing, but if they weren't lubricated, they usually would start jamming before I got through 50-60 shots. They don't need MUCH lube, but they do need SOME lube, especially on the slide/frame rails. Depending on how the gunsmith cleaned it, it may be clean, but dry. 

Check your instruction manual, make sure the gun AND magazines are unloaded, put some good quality gun oil on the places recommended by the manufacturer in the manual, work the slide back-and-forth a few times to spread the lube around, then try shooting it again with the same ammo.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

sorry you are having trouble
the 92fs is a great pistol and you should not be having trouble
don't sell the pistol
there is lots of help on this forum
bet the above 2 posts hit the problem


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes,Federal is real wimpy,but anything at or hotter than Win should work.First thing I would do is replace the recoil spring with a stock one and try again with any round but Federal in the factory mag.If you still have problems I would look to the extractor for no damage and proper tension (I doubt that though),then something dragging the slide through it's travel.These things cycle like the slide is on bearings,very smooth.The Fedarals don't work because the slide is losing momentum by the time it gets to the rear,but anything besides Federal and that Magtech crap should function if it wasn't sprung up for a steady diet of +P or hotter.


----------



## jasmine2501 (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, thanks for all the responses guys... I'll have to think a bit and see what to do. I'm not confident making repairs myself only the little stuff


----------



## tommyt (Oct 10, 2012)

jasmine2501 said:


> Wow, thanks for all the responses guys... I'll have to think a bit and see what to do. I'm not confident making repairs myself only the little stuff


You can easily put a new recoil spring and buy one new mag and then try some good ammo. Did your gunsmith take out your extractor and then take out your firing pin to clean the extractor and firing pin channel? A lot of goo gets trapped under the extractor and also ends up in the firing pin channel. They recommend cleaning that out every 5000 rounds. This guyhttp://alleghenygunworks.com/index.php/services-packages could clean it for you if you send him the slide.

If it's not the spring or mags or ammo or a broken extractor then maybe the extractor needs to be removed and the firing pin channel cleaned. You can read up on how to do this in the m9 military manual also


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

tommyt said:


> You can easily put a new recoil spring and buy one new mag and then try some good ammo. Did your gunsmith take out your extractor and then take out your firing pin to clean the extractor and firing pin channel? A lot of goo gets trapped under the extractor and also ends up in the firing pin channel. They recommend cleaning that out every 5000 rounds. This guyhttp://alleghenygunworks.com/index.php/services-packages could clean it for you if you send him the slide.
> 
> If it's not the spring or mags or ammo or a broken extractor then maybe the extractor needs to be removed and the firing pin channel cleaned. You can read up on how to do this in the m9 military manual also


Yep a really good point to consider.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm thinking the extractor is the least likely problem,but let me ask,how far are the Winchester cases flying out?

Reason being is if the extractor is gunked up,that would cause it to be hard to move and cause feeding issues the majority of ther time.By the sounds of it the gun is extracting the case from the chamber but it isn't getting a good smack by the ejector.If the Winchesters extract,you have good tension on the case,and these are the rounds that would show a bad hook or low tension.The reason is since the Win is hotter,it swells and grabs the chamber walls harder than the wimpy stuff,so if the extractor is going to slip off the rim it would be the hotter ammo,not the wimpy stuff.There are always possibilities,but my initial attention would go to a stiff recoil spring,an add on buffer,for some dumb reason a real heavy mainspring was put in,or something else is slowing down the slide.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## jasmine2501 (Oct 10, 2012)

I cleaned and oiled it and it was looking pretty dry. Finally got time to go to the range tonight and fired 2 boxes, one Remington and one Federal, and it seems to be working fine now. However, I did find that my off brand mag is slightly different and it wasn't feeding the Federal ammo perfectly, so I think that was contributing to the issue. Before I cleaned the gun, the action was quite stiff. So, i think i had multiple issues happening. I'm not positive the issue is solved but it seems better than it was. Tried out a LC9 tonight too... anyone know how it compares to the Px4?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't go overboard and start replacing parts on your Beretta. Make sure that you are using OEM magazines. Make sure the gun is clean and properly lubed. 

I have numerous Beretta's in various calibers. I never have a feed issue what-so-ever. They are as dependable as a year is long.


----------



## tiogariverrat (Oct 29, 2011)

I had 2 PX4's a full size and sub compact. The LC9 from Ruger is a lot thinner the the PX4 7 rounds for the PC9 and 13 for the PX4. I think the recoil is a little more on the LC9 then the PX4. Only a few hundred rounds through the LC9 no problems so far. At 7 yards almost the same accuracy with both pistols. It's also lighter then the PX4 and easier to hid. That was the main reason I switched to the LC9.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Glad to see she's coming back for you.Ditch the aftermarket mag,I've never seen one that was reliable in a 92.The sluggish action is odd,I've shot alot of a light,dirty handload in mine and it always functioned.I'm talking dirty,nasty,and the loads were light enough to pile the cases up right next to my foot.Hopefully the problem was solved with the cleaning.

Can't help you with the mentioned pistols,I have no experience with either.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll give you an example with mine, bought it in 1993, never did anything to it except change out recoil springs after 5000 rounds or so, and of course cleaned it w/ Hoppes and lubed w/ Remoil. Never and I mean never malfunctioned once in over ten years, it ate and still eats anything as Rex has stated. PMC Bronze, Federal, Remington, Wolff, Fiocchi, reloads, +P, 115's, 124's, 125's, 135's, 147's etc... As far as having to be run wet that has not been my experience whatsoever. The slide to frame action is slick as ice w/o lube. Again, the Beretta 92/M9 has been tested, tortured and put to bed dry, averaging anywhere between 14,500 to 21,500 rounds fired before a single malfunction, tested time and time again. They probably got some M9's running at Beretta U.S.A as we speak. Just remember it came out on top in the numerous U.S. Army trials w/ no lube, no cleaning and a hell of alot of torture and up against many fine firearms and manufacturers. If your mags are not beretta or mec-gar you are making a serious mistake, been there done that, and so has the military. If you do what I told you and the other posters you should never have a malfunction, parts are very cheap, so why not? Perhaps another suggestion, dump the polymer recoil assembly/guiderod, go to Wolff or Beretta, or Brownells, or MGW and get a steel guiderod and 13 or 14 lb recoil springs, take 2 aspirin and call me in the morning.


----------



## jasmine2501 (Oct 10, 2012)

Well I checked the serial number and apparently this gun was made in 1989, so I'm going to go ahead and take it to a local gun smith and have him take it down to pins and needles and replace whatever he feels is necessary. It seems to be working fine though at the moment, I just didn't know it was that old and with unknown history, I think it's wise to have an expert check it. It does have the steel guide rod - you can see it briefly in this video...

Smith & Wesson SD9 Field Strip - YouTube


----------

